# Show Your Rbp's



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Mine is 2½"


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

#2

Any comment appreciate


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

#3


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

how old are they


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> Any comment appreciate


well since your asking







you should switch your gravel color when you got a chance to a solid color..... black or white maybe dark blue but the multi color gravel is going to confuse your red belly as they like to adapt to their surroundings and that color will confuse the lil feller. now i have no scientific proof on this just messin with you







congrats on the lil dude


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

heres mine all ranging to about 7 inches


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My 8-incher:



























The smaller ones (6-7"):


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

He's 5 months old


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

He's 5 months old, Thanks for the comments, I think it's a great Idea to change the gravel.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice chriscool. he's a cute guy.

Here's my 8" red:


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My 8-incher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 8"er is one of my favorite fish on the board! Looks like bad!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

"the sack" has some bitchin action shots!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

nice guy's you got there everyone!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

This is 10min ago picture

#1
Comments are welcome!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Very nice innes!!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

this is 10 min ago pic

#1

Comments are Welcome


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

#2


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

#2


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is some of mine


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Another one.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

for how much time you got these Rbp


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

here are mine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhadaddy said:


> "the sack" has some bitchin action shots!










those are judazz pics


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

everybody thanks for posting your pic. I can't wait to see my 2½" the size of your's.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Death in #'s You're Rbp' look really great!
ps, what is the white thing in the ground


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Does anyone think it's could be a good idea to pinned this topic???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> That 8"er is one of my favorite fish on the board! Looks like bad!


 Thanks man :smile:

I must say, he's hands down the best fish I've ever owned - looks beautiful, is not affraid at all (as curious about me as I am about him), and an awesome character...


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah... looks great and his teeth wow


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

ya, Nice teeth's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

chriscool911 said:


> Death in #'s You're Rbp' look really great!
> ps, what is the white thing in the ground


 ugf that i removed long ago


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

smtNL said:


> yeah... looks great and his teeth wow :nod:










my teeth shots are better


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

They are really nice!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Death in # said:


> piranhadaddy said:
> 
> 
> > "the sack" has some bitchin action shots!
> ...


 Yah man, I'm not worthy of those fish!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

what kinda of cams are you guys using. those pix look great!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I got Kodak DX3215(digital) but the picture are not to clear


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

my reds first a colour tank shot i carnt belive it but still here there r ......not sure on size i think 3inches maybe a little more


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

great tank man!! :smile:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

and the pack


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

another slightly younger here


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

current pic just taken


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet tank, JB








What are the other fish in there?

badforthesport, I use a 1,3 MPixel Sony digicam (model: DSC-P20) - cheap and simple, but it takes pretty neat pictures...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet reds everyone. keep the pics coming. i know a ton more people have reds here.

Joe


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

not the best pic,but here you go


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

one more


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Another one of mine.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

here is my little pygos


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

here ya go.

....november 2003


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

november 2003 (different koi)


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

feb 2004


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

hey camote what size are your P', they are very nice! :smile:


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

camotekid said:


> november 2003 (different koi)


 wasn't that pic up for POTM?









wicked action shot


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

really nice pics camotekid, that fish is big (koi)


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man i need a new cam!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn Killarbee that's a lot of decent sized reds for that size tank. you may need to upgrade soon bro.

Here's a pic of two new 2" super reds with my 8" natt.










Joe


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

they seem to like the 70 US g tank .. so i don't see the problem


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> man i need a new cam!


 you can check on ebay


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

chriscol911,
they are now 5.5 inches.

Pizzo,
Yes bro, last november.

smtNL,
thanks man. that koi was really torn apart after that shot.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi, Sorry to get this topic up again but i wanted to put my Rbp, He's now 4" and him glade. lol


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey all, continue to post your red's and maybe we a mod will pinned this topic in "Importan Topic" with the other "Show your ..."

Thanks All!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice chriscool911. He is growing great for you. Here is an updated shot of the supers and my largest Shogei, as well as the new guy.





































Joe


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's a few of my reds...










if looks could kill!


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Genin-> Shogei is the master of Rbp, I wish mine will be like shogei, for how many time you have him

Alexm-> your rbp's are really nice, nice colors and seem to have a great behavior.

Poe-> nice rbp, how long his she and for how many time you have it.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Here are my new little guys


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I still remember when my red was that size


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

You guys got some sweet lookin fish


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

COME ON GUYS, KEEP THIS TOPIC RUN SO WE CAN HAVE IT WITH THE OTHER "Show Your..."









p.s Can a mod put this in "Important Topic" please


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

heres a couple of mine with a piraya


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

it's a nice pic man


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Some new and old shots of my fish...










Old pic









Little bit of flamage









Night colours...

































nice colour









And lastly, a group photo.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Here are updated pic in new tank


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

another1


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

last one


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

chriscool911 said:


> Genin-> Shogei is the master of Rbp, I wish mine will be like shogei, for how many time you have him


 Wow thanks for that awesome compliment. I have had Shogei for about a year and 4 months and he has grown from about 2.5" to the 8.5-9" beast you see now. your piranhas are growing very nicely chris, I have no doubts they will be even more beautiful when they grow up.

Joe


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

is that normal the stripes he had on his side??


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

cool pics guys thanks


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

One of mine.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

How old is he, He don't seems to be to big.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

chriscool911 said:


> is that normal the stripes he had on his side??


 i think it is a cariba


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Realy? I was tell it was a nattereri by guys in this forum and by my lfs


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Realy? I was tell it was a nattereri by guys in this forum and by my lfs


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

make a post in the specis id section, im no expert, but to me it looks like a cariba. frank should know. and get a straight on side shot. does it have markings on both sides


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

yes but not at the same place, on one side he got 2 and other 1, I think, I'll post another pic tonight cause im not at my home till 6pm


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

chris it is definately a red belly piranha, e.g. nattereri. my super reds had stripes like that for a short period of time as well. not sure what causes them, but you definately have a red belly.

Joe


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

ok thanks all, hey joe have any new pic of your reds


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Mine when they were young...









A few month after...


















++


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice natt's man, how old and what size are they?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

chriscool911 said:


> ok thanks all, hey joe have any new pic of your reds


 I will take some some and post them.

Joe


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks alot man









Can't wait to see you guy's


----------



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

75g


----------



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

another


----------



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

and


----------



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

last open to comments and advice


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice reds man







What size are they


----------



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

between 3 and 5 in


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> here are mine


 that background is super gay


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah man that backround is gonna turn your p's gay, if it hastn already, i think u should rename them to peter and paul,


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

see an update of Shogei here:
Pics of the Guys in June

Joe


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

my reds will never let me take a good pic of them, but you can probabally make out from this pic that he kicks ass.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

pin this


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

heres a not so good picture of mine


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, This should be pinned. So that everyone would see the fabulous reds we have.


----------



## OceanLab_6 (Jun 5, 2004)

PIN IT!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

theres mine...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

My 'lil bugur's


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Update PIC


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he is maturing very well. his spots are even fading nicely. here's an updated shot of Shogei:


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Here are my rbp's


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

these are my babys!


----------

